# Unable to Format Floppy Drive...



## magnus2169 (Jul 3, 2005)

Greetings,

I just installed a floppy drive and tried to format a floppy disk with no success. I received the "Windows was unable to complete the format" error.
Running Win XP, SP2. The file system is listed as "FAT". I tried several new disks to avail.

Could it be the drive is no good?

TIA for any input.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Can the drive read disk?


----------



## magnus2169 (Jul 3, 2005)

No, it cant read the disks either..


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If you go to the device manager in the system control panel, what is the status of the floppy drive.


----------



## ZDarryl (Dec 13, 2005)

Is the green floppy LED on all the time?

My guess is you have the ribbon cable installed upside down. Flip it and you should be fine.....


----------

